# Looking for lyric video artist or animated video



## GodOfChugs (Jul 30, 2016)

My online brutal death/slam project is recording an album VERY shortly and we would like to come out strong, including a lyric video (typography) and maybe an animated cover video alongside the album release.

If you or anyone knows of anyone who specializes in this please let me know and pm me a ballpark range of what it would cost (doesn't have to be an exact number, just between x and x)

Thanks!


----------

